# why is my computer such a POS?



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

*why is my asus transformer such a POS?*

that was a rhetorical question. the real question is how can I fix this stupid thing to not suck 

this is a refurb 16 gb unit with limited 90 day warranty, that ran out lickity split. I use it for traveling, writing my online journal, etc, and only store stuff when it's backed up via dropbox or something.. at first, it was fine, and then, I was hit by a plethora of problems.. I will try to list them all.. bear with me..

until the computer somehow decided to repair the disc, this used to happen every time I log in 




the keyboard has stopped working
the mousepad as stopped working (no the fn+f9 didn't do ****)
the speaker has stopped working
the screen has stopped working (screen goes blank after power up, or log in, or coming out of sleep mode)
the wireless adapter has stopped working, and the troubleshooting tool is almost useless
I get the "your pc has run into problems" when I try to boot, and I get the blue screen that eventually takes it into automatic repair mode, or another blue screen that prompts me to reset/refresh the pc, or something else.. it's kind of like a slot machine
common errors I get on startup: "critical process failed" "0xc00007b" there's probably others, but I can only remember these two
other startup errors (these are usually accompanied by a series of warning boxes with the big red X that tells me some process failed to run or something): windows would startup, but the desktop would be empty, and the app section is also empty; sometimes, the home screen is partially full.. it's like this thing has down syndrome 
sometimes, I can't open files on my desktop. It would prompt the message "can't access path" or something. I don't really remember, but it can open dropbox files just fine, even though the dropbox files are duplicated on the drive (supposedly)
basically, it can like 30 minutes of repeated boots for the thing to not **** up.
I have now did a total factory reset on my pc. it helped a lot, though I still got some error messages, as well as a malfunctioning trackpad that required a restart. please tell me what the hell is wrong with this thing, because I am about 2 reboots away from shooting it with my roommate's 12 gauge, drenching it in gasoline, and setting it on fire.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

> I am about 2 reboots away from shooting it with my roommate's 12 gauge, drenching it in gasoline, and setting it on fire.


Post that on youtube....I'd like to see that....lol.


Seriously....since the factory reset, have you checked for any/all updated drivers. Make/model number laptop.....exact/full model number. Is it getting really hot to the touch? Is there any clicking noise?


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Post that on youtube....I'd like to see that....lol.
> 
> 
> Seriously....since the factory reset, have you checked for any/all updated drivers. Make/model number laptop.....exact/full model number. Is it getting really hot to the touch? Is there any clicking noise?


I have not checked updated drivers. I would think that if there are any updates, it would prompt me. It has not.

asus transformer (T100 I think). it's not getting hot. It's a small netbook, so the processor is just fast enough to not totally suck, and it uses very little energy. also it's a 16gb model ssd. I'm not going back go hdd's again, so no clicking..


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I'm afraid Netbooks are among the slowest most frustrating computers ever manufactured. If you are lucky it can be upgraded to 2 gb ram if it isn't already and it will still be dog slow. Utilizing pathetically slow "stamped" cpus and minmum memory even with shortened OS like Windows 7 Starter they are still "pigs" I am afraid.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if this can find a hard drive:

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test - Tech Support Forum


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

spectastic said:


> I have not checked updated drivers. I would think that if there are any updates, it would prompt me. It has not.
> 
> asus transformer (T100 I think). it's not getting hot. It's a small netbook, so the processor is just fast enough to not totally suck, and it uses very little energy. also it's a 16gb model ssd. I'm not going back go hdd's again, so no clicking..


you do not always get prompts for manufacturer drivers. you need to go to their website, search for your specific model number and see if there are any new ones available.


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

having read some of the reviews, it appears that the hardware is inherently flawed. I'm wondering if anyone knows what I can do to the device to make it function normally, because if it does, it will be a great product... Or, where can I take it to get some more info??


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I Have to tell you I maxed the ram to 2 gb, took everything out of startup, tried 3 different versions of Windows and it still was the slowest most annoying computer I have ever owned. I gave it away twice to two very needy people who could not afford a laptop and they both gave it back to me as just unbearable to use.


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

I hate to trash this thing.

there's nothing I can do to salvage it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If its an internal hardware issue, then it would be hard to pinpoint. Most likely a motherboard issue.


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> See if this can find a hard drive:
> 
> How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test - Tech Support Forum


I ran the program, and the laptop immediately went into blue screen mode, with an error "thread exception not handled" or some **** like that. i had just done a factory reset, and it was running better. now it won't start up properly.


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

correction: 

the error reads "SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED"

I know this because I just reset it after the computer went ape **** on me, and I installed Seatools, ran it. and the exact error occured AGAIN


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

but then I found this

Kmode exception not handled. fvevol.sys - Page 4 - Windows 10 Forums



> Do not run SeaTools on an SSD as the results will be invalid.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, that is correct. No need to run it on an SSD.

You've factory restarted the PC, but it won't boot now you mention. Does it show signs of life? Or just won't enter the Windows desktop?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Remove all but one stick of RAM, download the ISO image for *Memtest *in my signature, burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature,or download the USB Flash drive creator from their web site. Boot off of the newly created media and let it run the tests for at least 7 passes each on each stick of RAM separately. If you get any errors (Red) in the bottom window that stick is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

your procedure tests for error in the ram? the unit only comes with 2 gb, so I suppose it should be pretty straight forward.. thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you only have one 2GB stick of RAM, you don't have to remove anything. Other then that, follow the suggestion in post #15


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

just got around to this.. can someone hold my hand? how do I boot the said image onto a usb? imgburn doesn't do that, and I've tried rufus, but it says the compression whatever isn't supported..

and... i don't really know what's going on. like am i supposed to set the boot destination to the flashdrive folder? how do i get the flash drive to do its thing, just click on the image inside it? why does it have to be burned, why can't i just move the file over?

i suck at this


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the Auto installer for USB Key Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
Remove all but one stick of RAM. Put USB Flash drive in troubled computer and boot into Setup (Bios) go to the* Boot *tab in *Hardware Group *or USB device your Flash drive should be listed, move this to First Boot Device. _Save and Exit._ When you restart, you should see the message, *Press Any Key To Boot From USB*. Booting off of the Memtest USB, Run the tests for at least 7 passes on each stick of RAM separately. If you get any errors (Red) in the lower half of the window, that stick is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------



## niknettech (Oct 23, 2015)

Another quick test you can try is taking windows out of the picture completely. Download a copy of Kali Linux and xboot. Use xboot to create a bootable flash drive. Make sure you select "backtrack" as your distro and "grub for dos" as your bootloader. Boot to the USB stick and try surfing around and running a few programs. If Linux works without issue, then the problem is probably with the windows installation. You may need to do a clean install of windows (not the factory reset). If you still get errors, then the problem is most likely hardware related.
:wink:


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Download the Auto installer for USB Key Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
> Remove all but one stick of RAM. Put USB Flash drive in troubled computer and boot into Setup (Bios) go to the* Boot *tab in *Hardware Group *or USB device your Flash drive should be listed, move this to First Boot Device. _Save and Exit._ When you restart, you should see the message, *Press Any Key To Boot From USB*. Booting off of the Memtest USB, Run the tests for at least 7 passes on each stick of RAM separately. If you get any errors (Red) in the lower half of the window, that stick is bad and needs to be replaced.


thanks. I did exactly what you recommended. I booted it off of the USB, and it started normally, with the exception of the opening logo and the loading screen. After a couple of successful boots, it started to **** up. It started going into the blue screen again, with the critical failure error. now, it will boot up into a blank screen. and not do anything...

I could try to install another OS.... but what does the evidence from this test suggest?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Memtest testing screen is Blue. If you get any Red at the bottom half of the windows (see attached) that stick is bad and needs to be replaced.
If you didn't see this screen, you have not done the Memtest.


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

I never saw this

I installed the *"Download - Auto-installer for USB Key (Win 9x/2k/xp/7) *NEW!*"* in the link you provided, and installed it on the USB, went into the BIOS, and disabled the default boot option in order to boot off of the USB. I'll try again, but not understanding what I did wrong. or if it's the computer's fault


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you created the USB Flash Boot drive correctly, try it on another computer. 
Put the USB Flash drive in, and boot to Setup (Bios) go to the *Boot* tab, in *Hard Drive Group *you may see your flash drive listed, or it is *USB Device*. _MOVE _this to First Boot Device._ Save and Exit_. Or you can press *F12 *to choose a one time boot. When the computer starts to boot, you should see the message,* Press Any Key To Boot From USB*. The test starts immediately. Let it go for at least 7 passes on each stick of RAM separately.


----------

